# Excitel Community Help



## ExcitelOfficial (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi,

I'm here to officially represent Excitel Broadband Pvt. Ltd., a growing ISP in Delhi-NCR and Hyderabad. We vehemently oppose the idea of a fair usage policy (FUP) and based completely on redundant fiber backbone we provide symmetrical connections (as opposed to the ADSL/DOCSIS connections provided by ISPs, in majority). This together with our high speeds are  our main fortés and which discernibly distinguishes us from other ISPs.

However, being a growing ISP, we strive to focus on resolving the issues that our customers might encounter. That, along with empowering our customers with the knowledge that would assist them in utilizing their internet connections in the most efficient manner possible is the aim that we have in mind with the creation of this official help thread.

This thread can be utilized for sharing feedback, for getting advice relating to issues with your internet connection, for queries that new customers might have in mind, questions pertaining to users thinking about opting for obtaining an internet connection from us, for interesting and informational bits of facts and figures and for several other useful reasons which we would eventually figure out in the future. 

In addition to that, I would post informational / technologically beneficial posts based on personal insight from time to time.

Along with this help thread, I could also be contacted at community@excitel.com. You can also directly reach support at support@excitel.com.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 26, 2017)

Is there any feasibility for a new connection in Moulali Area, with Pincode-500 040.

I think there are about 10 new connections around my house and more if you have feasibility there...

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2017)

Plans look better than my current ISP. Do you give connections in ghatkesar area (pin code 500088) ?


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (Feb 26, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Is there any feasibility for a new connection in Moulali Area, with Pincode-500 040.
> 
> I think there are about 10 new connections around my house and more if you have feasibility there...
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk



You can refer to our newly revamped, online presence map, which can be found on the homepage of our website: Excitel | Hom
That should give a _rough_ idea of the areas that we service in Delhi as well as Hyderabad. Since we have just recently launched our services in Hyderabad, we're expanding at a rapid pace, however, we are not available in the area you described, which can be seen depicted in the online presence map, as well.



SaiyanGoku said:


> Plans look better than my current ISP. Do you give connections in ghatkesar area (pin code 500088) ?


Same as above, we have not expanded our reach, yet, to your location. However, as mentioned previously, we're expanding rapidly in Hyderabad (and New Delhi, of course), so its always to good idea to refer to the online presence map every now and then. The online presence map is dynamic in nature and is created based off of the inputs by our backend system, which means that its pretty accurate. As a general rule of thumb, coverage can be expected around 1km to each of the points of presence depicted in it.

However, you can call our toll-free customer care no. (*1-800-419-0616*) in case further clarification is required.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 26, 2017)

If you can expand to almost 95% of Hyderabad then Beam aka ACT or any other ISPs will be decimated.

They are just exploiting end users by charging 1.3k for 50MBPS with FUP of 150GB.

Sent from my Lenovo K6 Power using Tapatalk


----------



## Vyom (Feb 26, 2017)

Welcome [MENTION=326387]ExcitelOfficial[/MENTION]. 

I have been a user of Excitel myself for maybe past 1 year or more. And I am generally satisfied with the service. I speak generally, since there is some ping drops but mostly its a stable connection. I will discuss about this in detail.. but right now I just want to welcome an official rep from Excitel.

Thread is made sticky for time being.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 26, 2017)

Any chance you guys are coming to Maharashtra?


----------



## kapilove77 (Feb 26, 2017)

Using Excitel Since Feb. I had 1 day internet down and some low speed because from some cable problem. Apart from that i used a lot and i mean a lot and had no problem. My usage for Feb was 880 GB. Previously i had MTNL which gave me problem time to time. But really Excitel is Future guyz with those Price plans. When i game i get lowest pings which i never got from mtnl. While downloading going on in Backend it doesn't affect my gaming. I don't know how it happens. The most interesting part is i get double speed in torrents which is 40 mbps (Currently have 20 mbps). Go for it guyz and you won't regret it, well i didn't.


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (Feb 26, 2017)

Desmond David said:


> Any chance you guys are coming to Maharashtra?



We are looking to expand to tens of cities in the next few years. Exact plans would be announced from time to time.



kapilove77 said:


> Using Excitel Since Feb. I had 1 day internet down and some low speed because from some cable problem. Apart from that i used a lot and i mean a lot and had no problem. My usage for Feb was 880 GB. Previously i had MTNL which gave me problem time to time. But really Excitel is Future guyz with those Price plans. When i game i get lowest pings which i never got from mtnl. While downloading going on in Backend it doesn't affect my gaming. I don't know how it happens. The most interesting part is i get double speed in torrents which is 40 mbps (Currently have 20 mbps). Go for it guyz and you won't regret it, well i didn't.



We're delighted to see the responses of satisfied customers like you. Focusing on improving and upgrading our services is something we're working hard on, to ensure that we see more of such replies. 
I'd also like to commend your detailed feedback, in terms of received speeds, used bandwidth and other intricate details such as network performance pertaining to gaming.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Feb 27, 2017)

I've been a user from past Oct 16 and there have been few hiccups in service like downtime of more than 6-8 hr  more than twice in a week and frequent disconnections in between. Sometimes my 4g Jio / Airtel provides better smooth experience while online gaming than excitel but they make up for it with their awesome plans and have no fup really. During my first month i used up more than 800 gb lol... now averaging at around 200 gb / month. I'm fairly satisfied but i'd give suggestion to improve the jitters / lag i face while online gaming and the new revamped my.excitel.com dashboard doesn't have total usage quota as it had previously which is a bummer. Not that it concerns much , but having that same feature makes us feel good about crunching GB's. I'd still give you guys a thumbs up for good speeds and no fup and good local cable support.


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (Feb 28, 2017)

ashis_lakra said:


> I've been a user from past Oct 16 and there have been few hiccups in service like downtime of more than 6-8 hr more than twice in a week and frequent disconnections in between. Sometimes my 4g Jio / Airtel provides better smooth experience while online gaming than excitel but they make up for it with your awesome plans and no fup really. During my first month more than 800 gb lol... now averaging at around 200 gb / month. I'm fairly satisfied but i'd give suggestion to improve the jitters / lag i face while online gaming




Thanks for the detailed feedback. We are focusing heavily on improving the stability of the internet connections of our users. I feel this is the most important aspect, since we're not just focusing on expansion, alone, but also on the quality of the connection, as perceived by the customer.




ashis_lakra said:


> the new revamped my.excitel.com dashboard doesn't have total usage quota as it had previously which is a bummer. Not that it concerns much , but having that same feature makes us feel good about crunching GB's.




I've seen quite a few of our users ask about the data usage details feature. We will address this soon.




ashis_lakra said:


> and  I'd still give you guys a thumbs up for good speeds and no fup and good local cable support.




Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (Mar 2, 2017)

Good news! We already had an android app, but now we have an official app counterpart for iOS as well!

Users can make use of our mobile apps to
(1) Report connectivity issues
(2) Create and Manage tickets (removes the requirement to call us to get a ticket created for your issue)
(3) Change your portal password
(4) Manage online payments!
(5) View/print Bills
(6) View/print Invoices (helpful for stress free reimburse of your internet bill from your company/organization)
(7) Change Plan/Tariff!
(8) Pre-pay for future months of service!
(9) View information regarding previously connected sessions
(10) Reset MAC address


For *Android* and *IOS*:
Excitel | Mobile App


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (Apr 11, 2017)

Good News! We now have our peering technology setup to work with another platform ... Netflix!

This would be a great news, since it provides for a fast and smooth experience with regards to watching tv shows, movies and the like in the highest quality provided by Netflix, and, with the added advantage of never having to bother with pointless "Fair Usage Limits".

We would appreciate feedback relating to the perceived Netflix experience of our users. This would help to ensure the proper delivery of content from Netflix to our users (via peering) and help us in finding ways of improving the same. Feedback augmented with screenshots and the like, would be great.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 11, 2017)

ExcitelOfficial said:


> [FONT="]Good News! We now have our peering technology setup to work with another platform ... [/FONT][/COLOR][URL="*www.netflix.com/"]Netflix[/URL][FONT="]![/FONT][/COLOR]
> 
> [COLOR=#2C2C2C][FONT="]This would be a great news, since it provides for a fast and smooth experience with regards to watching tv shows, movies and the like in the highest quality provided by Netflix, and, with the added advantage of never having to bother with pointless "Fair Usage Limits".[/FONT]
> 
> [FONT="]We would appreciate feedback relating to the perceived Netflix experience of our users. This would help to ensure the proper delivery of content from Netflix to our users (via peering) and help us in finding ways of improving the same. Feedback augmented with screenshots and the like, would be great.[/FONT]




Does this peering extends towards other streaming sites like Amazon Prime, Vimeo etc? Not that I face any issues while watching shows on Amazon prime tho (that too in full HD).. just asking.


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (Apr 11, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Does this peering extends towards other streaming sites like Amazon Prime, Vimeo etc? Not that I face any issues while watching shows on Amazon prime tho (that too in full HD).. just asking.



No. We work on establishing our peering technology to work with various platforms, individually.

For the two specific platforms that you asked about, i.e. Amazon Prime and Vimeo ... we don't have peering established with those platforms, as of yet. However, adding new platforms to our peering efforts is one of the most important priorities for us. Therefore, rest assured, we're going to see new platforms utilizing our peering technology in the near future.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 23, 2017)

Are you guyz planning to provide more affordable speed in near future as jio is coming soon in Delhi?


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (Apr 24, 2017)

kapilove77 said:


> Are you guyz planning to provide more affordable speed in near future as jio is coming soon in Delhi?


We had initially started out with 4 Mbps, which was increased to 5 Mbps => 10 Mbps and finally, 20 Mbps, which it is currently, as far as the base package is concerned. We have been regularly updating our plans in the past and we would continue the same in the future, as well.


----------



## kapilove77 (Apr 29, 2017)

ExcitelOfficial said:


> We had initially started out with 4 Mbps, which was increased to 5 Mbps => 10 Mbps and finally, 20 Mbps, which it is currently, as far as the base package is concerned. We have been regularly updating our plans in the past and we would continue the same in the future, as well.




And...... you guyz did it again. from 20 to now 40 mbps. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Vyom (Apr 29, 2017)

kapilove77 said:


> And...... you guyz did it again. from 20 to now 40 mbps. Thanks a lot.



I didn't realize they did. While I am getting 40 mbps on Excitel server, on other server I am getting about 30 mbps. Still, its MORE than what I bargained for. 

*www.speedtest.net/result/6257786348.png

Faster than 96% of India. HELL YEAH!


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (May 1, 2017)

*s28.postimg.org/evz6e8ovh/page1.jpg​

*This is an important day to remember - because this is the FIRST TIME in India, that a truly unlimited (NO FUPs) 100 Mbps plan goes under thousand rupees!*

We started with a 4 Mbps base package. It was upgraded to 5 Mbps, then, to 10 Mbps and subsequently, to 20 Mbps.

Keeping in line with our motive of upgrading our plans on a regular basis, we are pleased to announce our new revolutionary plans! Only this time, its a massive change which is sure to get you EXCITED!


*s13.postimg.org/mf7bb1lk7/back.jpg​

Today, 1st May 2017, we are excited to launch major changes in our plans:

* Speeds on all packages have been increased!
* Regarding our second and third package, we have greatly reduced the prices for them.
* Internet and Peering speeds have been merged in one blended speed, regardless of the source of traffic or destination.

The new, upgraded plans are showcased below:

*s15.postimg.org/a4vt74am3/2017-05-01_0-34-02.png​
As a special *introductory offer* to residential customers *in Hyderabad*, Excitel provides additional ₹ 200 / month discount from its newly introduced plans. Between May 1 and July 31, customers from Hyderabad can enjoy the following introductory rates:

*s12.postimg.org/sipajxbnx/hyderabad.png​
Yes, that's right. Your eyes are not deceiving you today. Our customers can enjoy the experience of a high speed 100 Mbps NO-FUP connection! This is a major breakthrough, we feel, since it puts internet users on the forefront of a high speed internet usage experience WITHOUT an accompanying, annoying "usage limit", which, until now has only been a dream.


========================================================================
========================================================================


"100 Mbps packages" have been advertised by other ISPs as well, so one might ask, what different are we offering here?


As far as high speed packages are concerned, although ISPs have been advertising such plans, they have been enforcing ridiculous FUPs (Fair Usage Policies), along with placing such plans into a price range, which would render it unreachable and impractical for the general public. By means of these nefarious tactics, ISPs are able to restrict users from ever using those so called "100 Mbps" plans, in reality. Furthermore, such ISPs also charge more money from the user once their usage has exceeded the "FUP quota" while using such plans.



> "Its like selling a Mercedes to a customer, but telling them that they can ride it for just 1 day in a month."




========================================================================
========================================================================


We're here to finally change that, with the revolutionary upgrades to our packages.

Join the truly unlimited, 100 Mbps, high speed internet experience!
Excitel | Sign up no​

Spread the word, and help friends, family and relatives enjoy the experience of using a high-speed, unrestricted, 100 Mbps internet connection.


We'll end this on a *humorous* note and hope that you use the internet to an extent, which would enable you to more commonly view such messages (once you fill your hard-disks with downloaded files):


*s17.postimg.org/umvsbjtxr/low-disk-space.jpg​


----------



## kapilove77 (May 2, 2017)

Thank you Excitel. My speed increased to 50 Mbps.

*www.speedtest.net/result/6263893020.png


----------



## billubakra (May 2, 2017)

Any plans for Punjab?


----------



## Vyom (May 2, 2017)

Damn, Excitel... you never seize to surprise us.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 2, 2017)

Any plans for starting in bangalore ?


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (May 3, 2017)

kapilove77 said:


> Thank you Excitel. My speed increased to 50 Mbps.
> 
> *www.speedtest.net/result/6263893020.png



Thanks for the feedback! We're glad to know that our customers are happy with the services that we are providing.



billubakra said:


> Any plans for Punjab?





Nerevarine said:


> Any plans for starting in bangalore ?



We have been receiving coverage requests from all parts of the country, and, we're glad to see the response that we are getting from several, diverse regions. We will evaluate our options and continue our trend of expanding at a great pace. Information pertaining to this is provided from time to time, whenever feasible.



Vyom said:


> Damn, Excitel... you never seize to surprise us.



Just one of the many more great things we will see in the future. We're ecstatic to see that our efforts are forcing a change in the age old trend of acceptability with regards to slow internet connections and other clichéd shenanigans such as the enforcement of "Fair Usage Policies" and other usage limits.


----------



## billubakra (May 3, 2017)

ExcitelOfficial said:


> Thanks for the feedback! We're glad to know that our customers are happy with the services that we are providing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hope to see you soon in Punjab.


----------



## sling-shot (May 9, 2017)

100 Mbps true unlimited for less than 1000 rspm? Are you mad or what? Oooooooo


----------



## Vyom (May 9, 2017)

sling-shot said:


> 100 Mbps true unlimited for less than 1000 rspm? Are you mad or what? Oooooooo


I think Excitel single handedly thwarted the competitions such as Jio Fiber before it even lay their cables in the cities 
It would be tough call for Jio FIber now.


----------



## sling-shot (May 9, 2017)

If Excitel has its way, we might be beating South Korea soon in average broadband speed and I would still be stuck at 1 Mbps.


----------



## TechnoBOY (May 11, 2017)

> Its like selling a Mercedes to a customer, but telling them that they can ride it for just 1 day in a month.


True


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (May 13, 2017)

*s18.postimg.org/xf4jr0s2h/2017-05-13_19-25-34.png

Tele2 Speedtest Service​


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 13, 2017)

btw to efficiently use a 100mbps connection you need a ssd because I have seen a typical intel core i laptop system with convention 5400rpm hdd crawling when fully utilizing a 75mbps connection from ACT.Forget about using your laptop with 5400rpm hdd for even browsing if you are downloading at full 100mbps.


----------



## kapilove77 (May 14, 2017)

This.

*www.speedtest.net/result/6295212449.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 14, 2017)

Is there any feasibility for a new connection in SP Nagar, Moulali, Hyderabad with Pincode-500 040.

I think there are about 10 new connections around my house and more if you have feasibility there...


----------



## whitestar_999 (May 14, 2017)

I think because of ACT/BEAM established stronghold in Hyderabad,it is low on the priority list of Excitel as new city to enter.In fact there is a lot more business opportunity in expanding in Delhi itself & once Excitel has made a strong base then they can think about expansion in other major cities.Remember BEAM followed the same strategy.


----------



## Karan Verma (May 16, 2017)

My internet goes down whenever there is a power cut in my area. I tired calling customer care (which was obviously of no use). Then I talked to LCO and he said that Connection stays up all the time from his end. He said that the installed box gets power supply from respective areas. So, whenever there is a power cut in that area Internet goes down.

Good thing is that we don't any long power cuts (except 1-5 mins occasionally) unless there is some maintenance work going on. But if i am in the middle of something like payment, gaming etc. it gets annoying. I will again try to explain them (customer care) and then LCO.

EDIT: Just talked to the guy who did the installation. He was pretending that the issue is nothing and cannot be solved. When I kept on saying him that I have issue with these disconnections and really want it to get resolved. Then he said that the place where systems are installed does not have any power backup and he will talk to the company about it which I highly doubt. I regret paying for 3 months advance but at the same time I did not disconnect my Siti Broadband (which is way more stable than Excitel). 

By the way can i get full refund since I am still on first month?


----------



## snap (May 17, 2017)

Sadly its not available in my area according to the coverage map


----------



## venkat_111 (May 30, 2017)

MOST WORST experience to choose Service excitel Broad Band in Hyderabad in KPHB


I requested for new internet connection on 20-may-2017 & amount payed 500/- on same day to excitel sale person Mr. B.Ramesh(9014******//9703******)(S.ID:1423819), [Mod edit: Removed personal information.]


As per him, I'll get new connection in couple of days, but till now I didn't get connection(passed 10 days)


even connection is not given hot experience like this, if ill got connection also any net issue these people will not respond


I dont have interest continue with excitel, kindly refund my amount


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (Jun 1, 2017)

venkat_111 said:


> MOST WORST experience to choose Service excitel Broad Band in Hyderabad in KPHB
> 
> 
> I requested for new internet connection on 20-may-2017 & amount payed 500/- on same day to excitel sale person Mr. B.Ramesh(9014******//9703******)(S.ID:1423819), [Mod edit: Removed personal information.]
> ...



Hi Venkat.

Issues such as those are taken seriously. We are trying to understand the underlying reasons due to which such situations arise. Therefore, I would like to request you to send your contact details (name, the phone number you contacted from, address etc) to community@excitel.com OR you could also simply send me a private message here.

We apologize for the inconvenience caused to you. Please assist us with checking such a case so that we can prevent it from being repeated in the future.


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 3, 2017)

I am very sad too. Slow speed at night and it's always get disconnect in morning. Didn't expected this.


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (Jun 3, 2017)

kapilove77 said:


> I am very sad too. Slow speed at night and it's always get disconnect in morning. Didn't expected this.


Hi Kapil.

No need to get disheartened, although I understand your situation. Situation such as these arise sometimes due to problems in the local network, which is serviced by your LCO. The right thing to do in such situations is to, first and foremost, create a ticket using either the my.excitel.com portal, our mobile apps (for Android and iOS) or by calling our support team at our toll-free number (1-800-419-0616).

This is important, since if a ticket has been created for an issue, Excitel is able to track the progress of, and the details regarding that particular issue. If the customer instead, just chooses to call the LCO, then Excitel is out of the picture and the LCO then gets greater leverage and performs in its own ways and methods. This is what causes problems in most of the situations.

Either way, if you have already created a ticket for the issue(s) that you are facing, please post the most recent ticket number for the same and we will surely follow it until a final resolution occurs.


----------



## billubakra (Jun 3, 2017)

My friend sent a mail to your customer support email asking when will you cover his area. Your team qouted someone else's ticket and said that it will be resolved soon.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 6, 2017)

Do you have feasibility in Moulali or ECIL areas of Hyderabad?

Please reply!

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (Jun 6, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> Do you have feasibility in Moulali or ECIL areas of Hyderabad?
> 
> Please reply!
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk



According the online presence map on our website, those areas are unfortunately, not serviced at the moment. Excitel | Home
You should still, however, fill the online registration form, or call our sales team at our toll-free number (1-800-419-0616) to confirm service availability.


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (Nov 29, 2017)

We have prepared our FAQ, with the aim of covering as many Frequently Asked Questions as we could. We plan to add extensively to the FAQs, as and when we get appropriate ideas and suggestions.

Therefore, we would like suggestions regarding additions to the FAQ section! If you ever had that one question, which you think is commonly asked around, but is not currently answered and/or listed within the FAQ section, go ahead and suggest it!

FAQ - Excitel
Also, we have prepared our blog section, please check that out too.

*www.excitel.com/blog


----------



## Vyom (Nov 29, 2017)

Really liked the blogs. Saw article about setting up connection w/o router. That could be useful.
Great going guys. Hathway is giving quite a competition in my area. But I am sticking with Excitel, cause I like it as of now.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 29, 2017)

Just for the sake of information,Hathway people actually configure their wifi cable modems to use AES+TKIP as default for wifi password encryption which will limit the wifi speed to 54mbps which in turn will limit max achievable speed over wifi to ~30mbps.AES only encryption for wifi password is the only way to actually get 50mbps & above speeds over wifi when using 50mbps & above net connection.


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 30, 2017)

Excitel connection is pretty good in terms of uptime, in my area. 
It used to do well initially, However nowadays their connection is not even remotely suitable for gaming online. I get connection jitters/spikes and packet drops every now and then, unless it's midnight.
It seems their contention ratio is pretty high, more like their engineers distribute too many connections off one pipe, over utilizing it. Or a faulty connection/cable that their engineers don't intend to fix. 

I end up using my 4G to play, likely will terminate my connection because their engineers don't understand the problem and very unlikely they would do anything about it.

@ExcitelOfficial - you should really consider doing something about this connection quality issue. Your CC guys don't seem very helpful on cases where connection works fine but has quality issues. 

Thinking of going back to DSL For the sake of it 

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ExcitelOfficial (Nov 30, 2017)

Vyom said:


> Really liked the blogs. Saw article about setting up connection w/o router. That could be useful.
> Great going guys. Hathway is giving quite a competition in my area. But I am sticking with Excitel, cause I like it as of now.



Thanks for the positive feedback.
We would like suggestions regarding additions to the blog section. If you want us to cover any topic in detail, let us know. We will cover that topic in our blog section.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 10, 2018)

ExcitelOfficial said:


> Thanks for the positive feedback.
> We would like suggestions regarding additions to the blog section. If you want us to cover any topic in detail, let us know. We will cover that topic in our blog section.


*www.speedtest.net/result/7126835025.png*www.dslreports.com/speedtest/30729413.png
Excitel is excellent in providing uptime and there is negligible downtime in my area. The support staff who visit in times of need are also very helpful and resolve any problem within 1/2 an hour.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 31, 2018)

I am from Hyderabad.
I have shifted from Moulali to MJ Colony, ECIL.
Excitel does not have feasibility in MJ Colony area.
Please provide coverage in the whole area of ECIL  as soon as possible
Since there is a lot of potential for customers in this area for an ISP like your's.
There is not a bit of downtime since I took your service 1 year ago.
But now I changed to another ISP since you don't provide your services in MJ Colony area.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 14, 2018)

@ExcitelOfficial please extend your network to Pocharam, Ghatkesar area.


----------

